# so what is the weirdest experience you have had in the woods



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

any of you had strange or weird experiences in the woods I might tell you all about mine and chris and our weird experience


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you really want to share that ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

hey man you would have been just as scared as we were lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

well?...................... :lurk:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

? We promise we won't laugh. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

ok fine lol

me and chris were night hunting in a very rugged area we had coyotes coming in when the shut up like a steel trap had gone and gotten there tongues we both thought we heard something above and behind us and felt like something was watchin us and I know the sound I heard behind us was no bear this was January and I know it wernt no mountain lion but what ever it was was big and unfriendly we packed up in one hell of a hurry and as we were leaving a large rock or something droped infront of the head lights and we made track in one big hurry

don't know what it was don't want to know


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im betting it was a squatch


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine would be when I was around 13-14. It was late feb early mar. My cuz, a buddy, and I would get together and wonder wherever we pleased, not hunting, just exploring I guess. We were on a walk on a property where a local river meets the Mississippi andvis some pretty neat ground. The snow was almost all melted. We were in the middle of a huge patch of tall grass where the snow had a lot of it bent over. We come to a patch of snow that was about 10 ft in diameter. Right in the middle was a track that looked like a huge human bare footprint, it was bigger than my buddies size 13 northern snowboot by a few inches! Now my buddy and I had hunted our whole lives and knew animal tracks and everything pretty well. Couldn't explain it. And didn't find any other tracks like it around even bootprints other than ours. Needless to say we got laughed at when we told people, but we knew what we had seen and had a pretty good idea what it was. Just one of them odd times in the woods I guess lol. Take it as you will


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm betting it was a squatch,there every where


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I can't say I have had any strange experience in the woods but.... I have played a trick or two on some friends. I put a foam archery target bear in my buddies tree stand one evening. He was not as amused as I was when he arrived in the morning.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Well I can't say I have had any strange experience in the woods but.... I have played a trick or two on some friends. I put a foam archery target bear in my buddies tree stand one evening. He was not as amused as I was when he arrived in the morning.


Now THAT'S a dirty trick. Is there any link to your, uh, behavior and your nickname?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed there is.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I called in a bear one time that made us all jumpy with the breaking sticks and noise, then all of a sudden it got quiet. Never saw a thing, maybe it was big foot not walking softly?


----------

